# Suddenly no video only between Pioneer receiver and Samsung TV



## mtburda

Hi, I have a Pioneer VSX 528 receiver and a Samsung TV. I was using both of them for over a year without any problems. 2 months ago something happened. I was watching some movie played on my mac and streamed via HDMI cable to receiver and then to TV. While watching a movie something suddenly crashed, my receiver restarted, I'd got a error notice on my mac and from that point I've got no video on my TV (black, flickering screen). 

What I mean by that is, no matter what device I plug into receiver it doesn't stream the video signal (audio is ok) to the Samsung TV. Every other out device (other than my samsung tv) is just fine and receiver does not have any problems and is sending a video. The same with Samsung TV, if I'm plugging my mac straight to the Samsung TV (I'm not going through receiver) then video/audio is also just fine. So basically the only time I don't have a video on my Samsung TV is when I'm using my receiver. 

I did everything with my mac (cleaned nvram, sms etc), but the problem is not with mac or any other device, because I can't even see a receiver menu on the Samsung TV.I did a hard reset on Samsung TV, it didn't help. I did a factory reset on my receiver, still nothing. I've heard that there is some "secret reset", that my help with jammed signal or something, but I don't know what to do next - I'm pretty desperate.


----------



## Tonto

Well, first let me welcome you to the forum, and we are happy to try & help you solve your problem. It sounds like you've tried several options...I don't see some basic stuff mentioned howerver.
1) Try plugging the HDMI cable from the laptop into a different HDMI input on the AVR. It still no video...
2) Try replacing the HDMI cable from the Laptop to the AVR. If still no video...
3) Try connecting the HDMI cable from the AVR into a different input on the TV & select that input in the TV's menu. If that doesn't work.
4) Try replacing the HDMI Cable itself between the AVR & TV (not sure if you have tried these steps already). Power everything on in sequence (AVR/Laptop/TV) after all changes.

If the PC has more than 1 HDMI out, try it/those first in the above sequence to rule out that port (it sounds like you did this already in connecting directly to the TV).
Let us know if any of this works.


----------



## mtburda

Hi, thank you for answering! 

1) Try plugging the HDMI cable from the laptop into a different HDMI input on the AVR. It still no video...
did that, nothing
2) Try replacing the HDMI cable from the Laptop to the AVR. If still no video...
did that, nothing
3) Try connecting the HDMI cable from the AVR into a different input on the TV & select that input in the TV's menu. If that doesn't work.
did that, nothing
4) Try replacing the HDMI Cable itself between the AVR & TV (not sure if you have tried these steps already). Power everything on in sequence (AVR/Laptop/TV) after all changes.
did that, still nothing

Basically I did everything to diagnose the situation, I summed it up in previous post. The cable is not the problem. Neither TV nor AVR is causing problems itself - they don't work only if together.


----------



## Tonto

> Every other out device (other than my samsung tv) is just fine and receiver does not have any problems and is sending a video.


What other devices are you talking about? Are they using that HDMI out?


----------



## mtburda

Yep, other TVs with hdmi


----------



## Tonto

Just to clarify, you can play a movie on another TV that is hooked into the HDMI output that the Samsung is & get video, but when you connect the Samsung, no video. And if you connect your PC to that same input on the Samsung & play a movie, you get the video. If that is the case, I am stumped! Hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge will chime in shortly. The only thing I can possibly think of is maybe your video card settings got changed to a format the AVR is not set to decode. And that doesn't explain why another TV will receive to video!


----------



## mtburda

Unfortunately this isn't an usual problem  I'm completely stuck and don't know what to do. All the regular solutions are out of the way


----------



## mtburda

Is there anybody who has a any idea how to approach this? #pleasehelp


----------



## tonyvdb

If you have tried another display and there is still no output from the receiver from HDMI It is sounding like you HDMI board in the receiver has died. This is not an uncommon problem unfortunately and it is not reparable by yourself so it will need to go in for service.


----------



## Tonto

That's the strange issue Tony, he says it passes video to other displays, the Samsung is the problem, & it displays video when hooked directly to the PC. I'm puzzled.


----------



## mtburda

Thanks Tonto for clarification, thats exactly how it is


----------



## tonyvdb

Handshake issue? Have you tried replacing the HDMI cables?


----------



## mtburda

I've been switching in and out cables, plus I tried different hdmi cable once. However there is one cable that was always plugged, either in or out to receiver. Do you think it may be worth trying to replace that one too?


----------



## tonyvdb

Its worth a try, thes kinds of issues can be really hard to track down. Ive seen it before where a HDMI cable just goes bad.


----------



## mtburda

Ok, I'm gonna try and let you know if it did any good


----------



## mtburda

Changing the HDMI cables didn't help me. Still no video. The screen is detectable, I can move windows there, but I can't see anything.


----------



## tonyvdb

Its got to be a setting in your computer, make sure that the output is 1,920 × 1,080 and try 60Hz for starters.


----------



## mtburda

I changed the settings to all possible resolutions and refresh rates. Right now I've got the exact settings.


----------



## mtburda

As I said, I don't think it is a computer problem. It is beyond that, because I can't even display the AVR menu on this particular TV screen. From what I gather it is a receiver problem (jammed signal or some stuck parameters that need to be completely reseted)


----------



## tonyvdb

I would suggest trying to do a factory reset on the receiver. I could only find the Pioneer 828 but suspect its the same on your 528. See below on page 69
http://docs.pioneer.eu/Manuals/VSX_828_K_ARB7521_manual/?Page=69

Remember that doing this will clear any setting you have on the receiver including any room correction that you have done using the mic.


----------



## mtburda

Did this already, couple of times - still nothing. Simple factory reset didn't help - as I said I tried all simple solutions


----------



## tonyvdb

but you said that other devices are working through your receiver? its unlikely that the receiver is the issue. Is your display 3D capable? do you have HDMI audio return (ARC) turned on? If so turn it off.


----------



## mtburda

Yes they are, so is tv with other devices and cables. No it's not 3d capable (I don't see connection). ARC is turned off.


----------



## tonyvdb

I think for some reason your computer has lost its ability to send the proper HDMI handshake so your receiver is blocking the signal. Maybe a driver issue?


----------



## mtburda

So how would you explain the inability to display AVR menu on Samsung TV?


----------



## tonyvdb

does it display when using other sources played through the receiver?


----------



## mtburda

When I plug different device I can see the AVR menu immediately.


----------



## tonyvdb

That tells me its blocking the signal. HDCP (High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection) was implemented a number of years ago to prevent copying and transmitting of coped material. If your computer or the files do not have this embedded into the signal it will not pass through. This can also happen if the codec in the computer does not properly transmit the signal.

A faulty display card or driver in the computer can also cause this


----------



## mtburda

But I can't even see the receiver menu. It means that there is no "in" device plugged into AVR. Only the receiver itself. What are you suggesting to do?


----------



## tonyvdb

The receiver is doing what it is designed to do. it shuts off the HDMI output when it does not receive the handshake. This means even the receivers on screen menu.

Something has changed on your computer since it last worked or something is broken. Like I said above check drivers, codec's and even the HDMI output on the graphics card its self.


----------



## mtburda

hmmmm, I did what I could. I reseted graphic card settings, pram (nvram), I did SMC reset. Do you know what else I can do with my Mac? 
I gather that I should try to plug in different device and try if it works with AVR and TV.


----------



## tonyvdb

mtburda said:


> I gather that I should try to plug in different device and try if it works with AVR and TV.


I thought you said you did this already? 
Use a Bluray player through the same HDMI cables/input on the receiver and see what happens.


----------



## mtburda

I tried different output devices, and I tried showing an AVR menu, I haven't plugged in different computer.


----------



## mtburda

I tried using different Mac. The result is the same. Do you think there is a point trying other device like Windows computer? (I don't have any DVD or Blu-ray player)


----------



## tonyvdb

you can try a windows PC, cant hurt.


----------

